# The Rest of my Fuzzy Family



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Aside from my 4 rats I am also the proud mommy to 4 hamsters, Kodi, Koda, Bear and Abbi and one cat ... Emma

Emma is a rescued kitten who came to me in very bad shape with a URI all the kinds of worms, Ear mites and malnourished just to start the list. My poor girl 










Kodi- my 20 month old Russian Campbells hamster he was a free to a good home ad on craigslist advertised as a biter. He came to me in a little bitty cage which was the cause of his aggression 










Abbi- My 11 month old Mink Syrian. She is now toothless and requires a very specialized diet. 











Koda- My pure evil hamster lol. She cant stand any human interaction and is stressed and violent very easily 











Bear- My beautiful little Sapphire Winter White boy. Also a free to a good home biter  











Each Hamster has their own cage just in case you are wondering. Each cage is at least a 20 gallon long or bigger in floor space.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Bear is so adorable in that picture.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks  he is such a poser lol


----------



## eaturbyfill (Aug 23, 2012)

All of them look so sweet! They're lucky to have such a great owner.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you  I appreciate it .. But I will admit I like keeping fewer animals its just so hard when you know they need you


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Kodi is so cute! I had hamsters as a kid but they were always Syrian. I've never had dwarfs but they have some sweet little faces.

How come Abbi is toothless? Just curious.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Abbi has very bad genetics she started losing her teeth when she was about 4 months. All my hamsters are given the most highly recommended diets Sadly I have had to kind of make it up as I go with Abbi since this seems to be a rare genetic defect. We finally found a diet for her that means all her needs 

Thanks  My dwarfs are a handful but my boys are awesome Bear still needs some work but Kodi use to be the sweetest hamster ever until he went senile.


----------

